# windows 8.. your thoughts?



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I recently received a full release of windows 8 professional and installed it on my 2 year old Asus 7741z laptop that is very marginal.
Some things I've noticed are (from a dream spark educational account)

- installation is easier.. and increased privacy settings on install.

Then after you get through setup which is kind of annoying you are thrown to the wolves.. I watched videos of old people trying to use it and figured that was exaggerated.. but found out its not. I must have skipped the instructions or tutorial section. It took me a good while to find settings to connect my teather and figure out all of the hidden menus to navigate. Then my 12 year old jumped on and had no trouble figuring it out.

Over all its probably more efficient after you get it figured out. Although the "open programs" can be jumpy and you can accidentally switch windows because of some of the "hidden menus" are easily toggled just through normal use. For instance the start menu on the desktop is right over the first icon on the task bar.. and I seem to accidentally hit the start instead of chrome if not paying attention.

The metro default is full of crap I will never use.. but after I figured out how to put my own stuff in there its kind of nice. I don't really use the desktop for anything other than connecting wifi and adjusting sound.. it also holds the browser windows (not sure why). They also made the simple task of closing a program kind of annoying because the menu is jumpy. I assume its better on a touch screen?

I like the functionality of metro, but I didn't buy a windows phone because I don't like the look.. no real customization , I can't even figure out how to change the tile size to make it look right. I also don't like having to use arrow keys or the mouse wheel to navigate. Probably makes sense on touch.

I like it because its fast.. aside from playing cell phone games on a desktop the market is a joke. (It will probably get better over time ). I don't like having to create another email account to use it either.. I ditched Hotmail for a reason.

What's your take? I think it has a chance to fail as a desktop platform because people rely on that start menu.. its been a standard for a decade.. and putting start on the metro menu is laughable and will confuse people.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

My thoughts: It's an operating system.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

It basically threw me to Linux. If that's the future of Microsoft and Windows, I want no part in it. The Surface tablets are ridiculous, they will fail like the Chromebooks. Making an operating system designed for touch screens is ignorance on Microsoft's part. If I wanted to switch over to a tablet, I would have with my $700 when I instead went for the laptop that I'm typing this up on.

Seriously, where are they going with this Surface shit? $600 can get you Surface, a tablet running Windows with 32GB or whatever of storage, ONE USB port, a ~10" screen and a MicroSD slot. It can also get you a 15.4" screen and backlit keyboard- equipped laptop, with a quad-core i5 processor @ 3.0Ghz. And beyond the horrible value, what about the Gamers? It's bad enough that they're pretty-much tied to Windows, but now this? Surface looks nice but that's like paying $1,400 for an Apple that lights up on your laptop.

Anyway, if they could just make a desktop/laptop classic version with the classic Start menu, I'd go for it. A lot of things are better in Windows 8 than in Windows 7. You can pause file transfers, the theme is less glossy and therefore more visually-appealing, the new sound theme is pretty cool, more drivers work out of box (less work for me lol), startup is much faster...But that's like having a car with Bose surround-sound, 100MPG gas mileage, and really cool LED lights that doesn't start.

That's my like 25 cents...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm doing a contract job for Microsoft later this week/next week and part of it is them giving me a surface tablet, so I get to see how it is before judging it. Not interested in running windows 8 for a desktop though past testing to make sure any software I write for clients works on it okay. That can thankfully be done in a virtual machine though


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking of gamers, why are some game creators pissing and Moaning about windows 8 before its released.

I will say that it handles its business well. Reboot and shut down times are much faster. Its also really speedy compared to 7 with everything but download speeds, but I assume that is because it scans the files as it downloads. Its not a huge difference though. I also like the ease of getting to multiple things quickly with pretty much every menu on every screen once you figure out all of the location, short cuts etc.

I love/hate metro .. on one hand its ugly and that annoys me, but being able to make a short cut menu to all of the stuff you use is better than messing with the start menu. I guess you could do that before, but it cluttered the desktop with icons..

I don't see this crossing over as an enterprise OS though. I guess it would work, but you would have to retrain everyone on how to use it..which is another investment.

They are missing a lot of popular apps.. like Facebook.. their social networking app called toast kind of sucks.. and a good percent of what they do have are random junk
. Like "girl fart machine", "big bang theory fan trivia" and stuff that .. and why do I have apps and programs on a desktop anyway? Its weird playing cell phone games on a PC..


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Speaking of gamers, why are some game creators pissing and Moaning about windows 8 before its released.


Some think the following from being a developer myself (which are not exactly my own opinions):

1) review process for the microsoft store is annoying/somewhat harsh to them and also cumbersome and slow. Apps must also be "metro friendly" even if not meant to run on it. Games might be denied for not using directx and using opengl instead.

2) feeling that if they don't put their game on the Microsoft store then it won't sell well and also having to deal with one more content outlet on top of steam and whatever else they might sell on and the differences in policies of each and also supporting customers on each one.

3) butting into the domain of steam, which is tailored for games and has done things well for years as far as developers and customers.

4) Having to deal with windows store specific apis for selling stuff on top of steam's and whomever else.

5) Not sure what their cut is for selling on the Microsoft store, but it might be higher than steam and others (not sure though).

6) Windows RT does not allow the use of native libraries, so developers can't write code libraries once and compile them for every platform they use them on. No developer likes reinventing the wheel.

tl;dr: In other words, fragmentation and questionability of if Microsoft will care about Metro/App store in 3-4 years or if it's another phase they're going through. Companies and developers hate wasting time and money on things that are not certain.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a feeling this one will create enough outrage outright and with windows 7 finally catching on.. this will probably make vista look like a great release.

I can't imagine a person who has been running windows for 10 years.. and hates change .. getting totally lost just after install..

After you install it you get that metro screen and no indication of how to get to anything.. I found the menu to the right. Which had a promising center icon.. you think "start menu". But it does nothing because you are already on metro.. then you scroll over where start should be and I'll be damned if a box doesn't pop up that says "start"...but that is just another metro link..

It can be annoying


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

There's Pokki, a free program that brings back the classic start menu, more or less. It's their design, but it's also ripped off from W7, so it has the same functionality.

And there's the simple fact that I do need Windows for certain programs (not games lol), and I have had nothing but bad luck with Wine... Methinks dual-booting is in my future. It really sucks, though, like I think of what I can do in Windows, DreamWeaver for example, but then I think of what Linux can do (actually format goddamn flash drives instead of erroring out, building Android and Open WebOS, not getting viruses, I mean I surf like a boss, shady websites don't bother me at all lol. So it's tough, I wish Linux had more application support


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> There's Pokki, a free program that brings back the classic start menu, more or less. It's their design, but it's also ripped off from W7, so it has the same functionality.


http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/ is probably the most polished one, but still not interested in using a hacked up work around versus having it natively.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

I actually kind of like it. Everything seems faster and more efficient, startup and shutdown is quicker, less use of computer resources. All of the menus are simplified and easier to navigate, and very easy to organize.

The corner shortcuts are also really handy. It took me less than a minute to get acquainted with the workings of the OS. What's not to like, unless you really hate the metro interface?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Metro is a hugeee reason not to like it. My desktop is not a phone/tablet.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Now that I've had time with it I like it too.. its actually nice to be able to get to so many things at once. Its noticeably faster in every aspect than windows 7. Much easier to navigate as well.

Think they will developed ways to customize metro more.. its actually nice to have what you want right there.. I just wish I had more control over how it looks..

And its funny that you can't make Google chrome a larger tile.. although it messes up my scheme lol.. plus the icon is a dingy grey color.. they must have picked the most unappealing color they could for it.

I installed pelles IDE just to see if it would still work and it fired right up. Office 2007 and 2010 both are fine.

Also I have a Linux partition that I left when I formatted the rest of the hard drive to install windows 8. I had a nice boot option right after I installed windows 8. It looks like they actually made a professional looking menu for duel booting. Linux booted fine.. like I didn't change a thing.. only no more error screen looking menu for it. The menu is touch screen designed so apparently they expect tablets to have duel boot capability


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I played with Windows 8 briefly in a VM. Its one reason I like virtual machines so I don't have to replace my OS to test something...

First, yarly hits it for me when it comes to the tablet market with the Metro UI. I've been using Windows since Win95 was around (I am a 90's kid afterall..), so I know a few things here and there. I never cared much for the boxy look, but it was ok for my feeble mind as a kid. As I grew and gained a crapton more knowledge in technology, XP came around and I actually kinda liked the Luna interface. That stuck around for years until Microsoft had to release Vista because of what I heard were anti-trust issues coming up. Vista felt like a rush-job, and the Aero UI was ugly as crap to me, and it still is ugly as hell in Windows 7. I prefer the older menu style anyway of Luna, so I use ClassicShell for that purpose. Lightweight program that does exactly what I want it to do.

Metro is the ugliest piece of **** I've seen in a while. When I first gandered at Windows Phone 7, I didn't think they would port that piece of crap to the desktop market.. Low and behold, they unfortunately did. I really hate how its designed, its big, its clunky, would take more time to find something where-as in a more classic interface, I would need like 5 seconds to find something. If Metro suits someone else, that's fine, that is their choice. It doesn't fit my needs because I have a "system" of sorts that I know exactly where everything is without cluttering my screen up with tiles. I don't like a Tablet/Phone-based UI to be the mainstay on my desktop work environment, or my laptop. It was designed for touch screens, and I don't know many people that can utilize touch-screen technology on a system other than a tablet that can even afford such a screen-type. (without those All-in-One piece of craps I see in the stores lately that you can't do any maintenance on short of sending the entire damn thing in to repair a simple faulty memory)

Regardless, if Windows 8 suits someone, so be it. It doesn't suit me, and at best, I'll stick with Windows 7 for now. I'd rather stick with XP if I can help it, but having 8 GB of RAM in my desktop doesn't really allow for that anymore, unfortunately... Oh well, save that for another discussion since this is on W8.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

oh snap.. its been installed 3 days and I already have adware double underlining key words into green links lol.

the only program i've downloaded off the web is pelles C IDE and it was from the Pelles site









apparently its not very secure


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have dual boot with w7 on my Macbook Pro now. I tried W8, and absolutely hated it, so I deleted, and re-installed W7. I plan to stick with it for a while.

I really like OSX and Ubuntu, but there are just too many things I use that are windows only.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe this will drive more people to windows-esque styles of Linux like mint 13 or fedora (yum







)
And therefore cause people to develop more.. I see some game makers have already hinted in that direction


----------



## vandyman (Aug 1, 2012)

[sup]MS should have not named its next operating system Windows 8, There is no Windows in Windows 8.[/sup]
[sup]They should have called it iWTB (iPad want to be)...[/sup]
[sup]Windows 7 64bit is the way to go. And when Windows 7 is dead in the water MS is done to as far as desktop computing goes.[/sup]


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

As a normal everyday user I found it to be a mess. It reminded me of the bedroom my two teen age boys share; shit everywhere. Couldn't find anything and its sloppy as hell. The interface is ugly as all get out and uninviting. In the few days I ran it I don't recall one time in which it felt comfortable all. This ones a loser for microsoft. The out of the box frustration its going to cause will be catastrophic for microsoft. Just my two cents.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

basoodler said:


> And therefore cause people to develop more.. I see some game makers have already hinted in that direction


OpenGL is a mess (code wise) and using Directx means you can reuse much more code if you port from xbox to windows. Those two things will hold back most A+ titles from being on OSX or Linux, unless they use an Engine already that abstracts out the graphical libraries like Unreal Engine or Source Engine (Valve). Even with that though, most A+ games are doing custom optimizations that the generic, predefined abstraction cannot take care of alone and have to go back and tweak things and ensure it runs properly using either graphic library.

OpenGL is claimed to be faster (at least in some cases, such as Valve claiming it is for their Source Engine), but using the libraries themselves still suck. Also Open GL on desktops is not the same libraries as Open GL ES (embedded systems) on tablets/phones. So there is no saving grace of using one implementation of Open GL everywhere.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've hardly played any games where I used OpenGL for the video rendering compared to DirectX. Sure it works, but I think there was only one time when one had to use OpenGL and that was due to a glitch on AMD CPU/GPU's for a particular game. I forgot what it was, but one of my friends encountered it numerous times. Since I run an Intel/nVidia base system, I don't typically have issues aside from the manufacturer having faulty GPU's..

That aside, gaming on Windows 8 is probably going to end up in a nightmare. Yeah, you can get the "classic" desktop interface, but Microsoft has made absolutely sure EVERYTHING you do always lands back in the Metro piece of crap. Its just a real sloppy design, and I'm just not sure how one would game effectively on Windows 8. I haven't tried any games as I was using the system at a consumer standpoint, someone who would be a "computer idiot" so to speak... The complications of trying to find a simple control panel menu is gone, you have to scroll to find what you want instead of just being flat in front of you in the start menu.

Speaking of games, I have read a bit on the Steam debacle. I'm still curious how they will make their entire game library Linux-compatible. Possible, but it would require a lot of work I imagine if they go through with it. Just can't think of how they could accomplish such a feat at the moment.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I've hardly played any games where I used OpenGL for the video rendering compared to DirectX. Sure it works, but I think there was only one time when one had to use OpenGL and that was due to a glitch on AMD CPU/GPU's for a particular game. I forgot what it was, but one of my friends encountered it numerous times. Since I run an Intel/nVidia base system, I don't typically have issues aside from the manufacturer having faulty GPU's..


I was mostly talking on developer standpoint there. Most game engines default to using Directx on windows (except Id software's idtech engine is the only one I can think of offhand).



> Speaking of games, I have read a bit on the Steam debacle. I'm still curious how they will make their entire game library Linux-compatible.


They're only doing their games, which can already run on Linux (due to the source engine supporting OpenGL). So it'll all be similar to how OSX uses steam.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

TwinShadow. You just right click the metro box in the lower right hand corner for a menu to open settings etc. Its not any more complicated


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I speak from a consumer standpoint. I have found everything I needed to know about Windows 8 and its horrible UI. Most people are not going find everything as easily compared to those who are tech savvy.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with that..

Its funny because I was looking forward to watching my daughter fumble with it in confusion..

I'll be damned if she didn't pick it up in seconds.. my 6 year old actually thinks its easier lol

But I bet the stubborn bastards of the world will freak the hell out right after installing.. or the elderly who just figured out how to use windows.. i feel bad for them..

And I don't think its going to go over in business.. unless the move to tablets.

I guess its probably only good for me because I only use windows for what I have to.. and do the rest on Mint 13 .. which is great 4 me (mate and cinnamon)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kids always learn quickly. I remember whenI started using pcs back the win 3.1 days. soon know way more about how to it than my parents.

I could switched to win8 for quite a while through msdn, but eh. theres another issue that hasn't been mentioned and that's software compatibility. I use a ram disk (http://www.superspeed.com/desktop/ramdisk.php). . quite a bit and that will probably not have new drivers out soon. also the software I use to get multimonitor taskbar support ( ultramon) . probably my multiple desktop software too.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Windows 8.... where to begin. I think ugly has already been covered, because just the sight of it makes me want to cover my eyes. I'm going to be sticking to W7 until something is done with W8 or W9 comes out and they hopefully have an option for a more classic desktop look. I understand the whole universal look thing they're trying to accomplish with the desktop and mobile OS, but this is just too far. I know I can get used to it, but it just seems so much less effective overall for everyday use. Hell, even touch screen laptops seem like an awful idea. I can imagine poking away on my screen as it tilts further and further back, until I have to prop it up time and time again. I will most definitely be using a distro of Linux or even Mac OS X in addition to W7 for my future needs if this is the way Windows is going.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

one thing that making it bad its the metro ui.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol speaking of metro, I can't seem to find a way to change the background. 
Kinda harsh to not allow a custom background.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

honestly i installed in my laptop just 15min. restored back my acronis image


----------



## erc (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm using it for a new HTPC build, and like it for that use enough to have pre-ordered the full OEM version. The machine totally bypasses Metro and boots directly to XBMC anyway, so Metro isn't an issue.

In a forum for people who like to screw with their operating systems, I'm surprised that Metro is getting so much hate. This is the best solution I've found to bypass it:
http://www.wesnext.c...ypass-metro-ui/

The fact that it can't be simply turned off with a system setting is a mistake on Microsoft's part, but since it is fairly trivial to disable using the above method, I'm not going to dwell on its existence. So from here on out, I'm not talking about Metro, only the classic windows desktop in Windows 8.

There are three reasons I chose Windows 8 for HTPC use.
1. Faster booting. My machine boots to the desktop in 15 seconds, including POST (Operating System and XBMC are loaded on a Samsung SSD). This was quite a bit faster than it booted in Windows 7.
2. Storage Spaces. You can create one storage space that spans multiple drives. It'll even keep multiple copies of the data in case of drive failure. It's like having a RAID array, but since my power-saving media-streaming-optimzied WD AV-GP drives don't like RAID, this is the next best thing.
3. The minimal desktop UI uses less power to render.

And as for the non-technical reasons... I like the minimal desktop UI more than Aero. I have disabled Aero on all of my Windows 7 machines. I am personally not a fan of glossy/shiny/textured interfaces. For example, I much prefer the style of Android's 4.x Holo interface design over iOS. I think the design for Outlook.com is a HUGE improvement over Hotmail.com, and would like to see Microsoft push the Windows Desktop UI further in that direction.

I don't like it when interface elements are noisy and cluttered and compete for attention with the content I'm focusing on. I don't like lots of high color icons and small text; I prefer nice typography with a little bit of breathing room. I'd love to see Windows looking something like this:
http://dribbble.com/shots/576250-Windows-UI-Concept/attachments/44311
Of course, there's no accounting for taste. Some people really hate the minimal aesthetic and regard it as antiseptic and harsh.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

here is what I just used on professional full release

start menu (don't agree to user agreements on install) *http://lee-soft.com/vistart/[/*


----------



## erc (Sep 19, 2011)

There's also an open source project on sourceforge dedicated to bringing back the Windows XP start menu:
http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/

But again, I think Aero is an abomination, so simply bypassing Metro to get to the standard desktop in Windows 8 is sufficient for me.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't find a bypass that works for my version of professional lol

I'm pretty sure they want everyone to get used to it, because I'm sure windows 9 will lose the desktop all together.. 
They could save money on advertising and materials by just selling software from market.. that way it can be tied to your machine and your email address and still have to have an activation code.. the code and email match or its not working.. security lol

Its funny because what Microsoft calls forward thinking may actually be loss of market share monopoly.
People don't use their phones for a reason.. why replicate your least successful platform and cross it over into all platforms? Bill gates must be hitting the bath salts
Or its really eating at him that Google and apple have created better operating systems. Pride and ego can lead to stupid desicions.
I wish I had an option to use metro for the apps.. but not have it shoved down my throat


----------



## erc (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, the bypass method I'm using seems to be working perfectly, and it leaves Metro intact in case you want to get back to it. It simply removes the system policy that requires booting to Metro.

The only down-side (which isn't much of a down-side, more of an inconvenience) is that you have to re-activate Windows after installation.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw that one.. I kind of avoided it because of the activation thing


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I currently have a surface tablet with me if anyone has questions about it (see attachment).

Anandtech's review of the surface is also decent: http://www.anandtech...-surface-review


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well shit.

Do you like it? I thought it was still under preorder? MSDN?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Didn't know it was on backorder still. I knew it came out on Friday and that was when I received the one I have. I didn't get it through traditional means though. Connections at Microsoft 

It's pretty decent so far depending on what you want it for. Battery life is good for one. Office apps and Internet Explorer (though I never use Internet Explorer elsewhere) are good. Chances of getting any sort of malware on it are very slim, since it's ARM and native libraries are not allowed to execute on it.

Desktop is kind of useless in it. Not really sure why they included it, other than to make people know it's windows (kinda, though WindowsRT is drastically different, even if it "feels" like Windows). However, desktop is there (sorta) for anyone that wants it, not that you can add apps to it or anything. Office and Internet Explorer show on the desktop as normal Windows apps (and as Metro styled apps elsewhere). Metro apps stay in their own little realm, or can be added as a side view on the left/right sides of the screen, so they work pretty well multitasking.

Speaking of multitasking, it's the first tablet I've tried that had real multitasking in it (where you can easily use multiple apps at the same time on the screen without shoddy hacks).

You can actually sideload any apps you have source to on Metro if you self-sign them. That eliminates most people from doing it, but if you know what you're doing, it's not too bad to do.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesting. You brought up an excellent point with viruses, that's really Windows' weakness, at least compared to OSX and Linux, both having Unix defenses. At the same time, Surface is really limited, what can you do with it other than IE and Office, and whatever apps companies make for it? It's nice of M$ to think of an optional physical keyboard, they could have really fucked up otherwise. I think if it could do everything a PC can do, which is probably their intention in the form of future iterations of Surface, they'd have something going.

They're ripping off Android in that respect, making their own "Nexus" and leaving the OS open for OEMs to use. They're ripping off Apple by integrating mobile, desktop, and cloud environments. On one hand, the act of copying helped Samsung #GSIII... well, more or less.

Interesting, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Hackbook Pro lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> At the same time, Surface is really limited, what can you do with it other than IE and Office, and whatever apps companies make for it?


There will be more apps eventually for it. Things like Netflix are on it. Browsers will never be, but IE10 isn't bad for it at all, so it's not a huge deal when it's a tablet mostly and ARM. Any apps made for it though can also work on Windows 8 for PC. If you're a developer, can always make your own or a savvy user can self sign homebrew stuff someone else makes with .net and html5. It does have powershell and cmd.exe built into it. It might be possible (not holding my breath) to run adb on it if compiled for arm, but haven't tried yet. It will detect phones and other tablets/drives plugged into it.

Battery life is really good. Expect around 8-10 hours for general usage, which is comparable to ipads.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is chrome compatible with windows 8 or are you forced to use IE for browsing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm I may look into that tablet.. the more I use windows 8 the more I like it.. I bet its smooth as hell on touch.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I know chrome works on win 8 .. not sure about RT.

I'd say chrome runs better on win 8 than it does on 7. At least on my laptop. It may be because the OS just handles memory and operations better and it stands out on my low grade Walmart laptop


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is chrome compatible with windows 8 or are you forced to use IE for browsing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Windows 8 (pc) or WindowsRT (the ARM surface tablet)

yes, it works with the first as every other browser does. read my previous posts about the surface if your question is about that.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

No it would be for my laptop that's really only used for web surfing.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

To clarify, Windows 8 is what runs on laptops, especially the ones without touch (like any PC that came with Windows 7 or below). This can run any goddamn thing you can download legally, Chrome included.

Now Windows RT, that boy runs on Surface tablets, and maybe our phones someday







anything with an ARM processor, which you only see with Android devices, and now Surface and probably all those mock Surface tablets Dell and such are coming out with. RT can only run what's downloaded from the App Store (whatever they call it) or whatever is sideloaded (you'd have to sign it, it's like iOS that way...).


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> To clarify, Windows 8 is what runs on laptops, especially the ones without touch (like any PC that came with Windows 7 or below). This can run any goddamn thing you can download legally, Chrome included.


Aside from Microsoft songsmith it doesn't unless you buy an upgrade..


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Loaded up windows 8 on my laptop last night. And with doing so I lost office 2010 starter, anyone have any suggestions for software I can use instead, that's free.

It def seems faster than windows 7, but there is def a learning curve here. In no way would I recommend this to my parents.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shane1341 (Mar 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Loaded up windows 8 on my laptop last night. And with doing so I lost office 2010 starter, anyone have any suggestions for software I can use instead, that's free.
> 
> It def seems faster than windows 7, but there is def a learning curve here. In no way would I recommend this to my parents.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


you could try apache open office or libreoffice


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

you can use the word processor, excel-esque spreadsheets program and a power point like program on google docs for free too 

they come in handy in a pinch


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

basoodler said:


> Aside from Microsoft songsmith it doesn't unless you buy an upgrade..


Hmm?


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

yea Microsoft said it is up to the developers to make it compatible .. and they did sort of.. they made a new upgrade to 1.03. I just can't see myself paying for it

I just got the other version and never got to try it









I have to say that Microsoft's search engine is garbage.. Bing FTL epic fail etc..


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Well since we're talking about Windows 8,I have a quick question.. Ok, so win7 came with my laptop, and I tried win8 on a dual boot. I wanna delete the win8 partition, so I can buy the whole version, cuz I was using the trial one, but it doesn't let me delete it here is a screen shot of it.any help would be awesome









Edit: huh...nvm somehow it just went away and now I can delete it..weird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Odd that you had that problem, but one thing for future reference is that you can get a small Live CD for GParted that you can use. It's easier to partition with IMO and it allows you to modify the partitions without being in the Windows system themselves. And it can make NTFS partitions, or you can leave the unallocated and let Windows format them.


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Odd that you had that problem, but one thing for future reference is that you can get a small Live CD for GParted that you can use. It's easier to partition with IMO and it allows you to modify the partitions without being in the Windows system themselves. And it can make NTFS partitions, or you can leave the unallocated and let Windows format them.


Hmm..it's it free? Do I just Google it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

whatbeup said:


> Hmm..it's it free? Do I just Google it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm..I'll be sure to try it out, thanks for the info guys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

